# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  اكثر شهره بأوريا والعالم العربي لعبة Luxor 4 حصريه

## ساره

كيفكوووو يا احلى اعضاء 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 


~~ 


بعد ماحققت جميع الاجزاء صدرت الجزء الرابع 

من لعبة 

Luxor 4 


الشهيره والاكثر تحميلا 









 

تأثيرات صوتيه 


مراحل كثيرة 


بلاد الفراعنه اشياء كثيرة 




 




صور اللعبه 


 





 


 




 




 




 



 










 


حجم اللعبه 


108 ميغابايت  



 




رابط التحميل مباشر مرفوع ع موقع adriv 




7 





 


باسورد فك الضغط 

www.v9v6.com

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا ساره
هاي اللعبه زهقتها قد ما ابوي لعبها
لكن لعبه رائعه جدا

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو ايديك يا ساره 
عنجد هاي اللعبه كتير مشهورة وحلوه كتير 
كل عام وإنت بخير

----------


## alzo3bi

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ali alsayes

:Eh S(9):

----------

